# Unofficial competition @ University of Leicester



## CubeRoots (Aug 11, 2012)

We are hosting an unofficial competition on the afternoon of Wednesday the 10th of October at the University of Leicester Students' Union.

You can compete in any event you want (if you do multi or something you might win by default )

Most people will be from the Speedcubing society though anyone is welcome and if you live a train or so away you should definitely check it out. No registration fee.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 11, 2012)

I'll be there if I can! Might try some 3/4/5BLD too if possible please


----------



## CubeRoots (Oct 10, 2012)

Okay so this was today, only 7 people entered but oh well 

Here are results, Mostly new cubers who I have recruited  



Spoiler



333
David Stevens	(01:20.69)	01:22.96	01:21.66	(01:31.63)	01:28.46 = 01:24.36
Dominic Lusk	(00:29.53)	00:34.33	00:33.84	00:38.80	(00:46.66) = 00:35.66
Henry Hudnott	01:05.46	(01:31.00)	(00:46.43)	01:05.52	01:05.27 = 01:05.42
Jack Pamely	(01:27.33)	00:57.06	(00:46.80)	01:06.68	00:51.06 =	00:58.27
Laura Piho 01:28.80	01:16.53	01:33.68	(DNF) (01:05.88) = 01:26.34
Laurence Livsey	00:22.81	00:26.78	(DNF) 00:20.36	(00:19.59) = 00:23.32
Rosie Fenwick	(01:53.06)	01:31.52	01:25.13	(01:18.38)	01:20.81 = 01:25.82

222 
Laurence livsey	00:08.02	00:12.63	(00:05.71)	00:11.59	(00:18.21) = 00:10.75
Jack Pamely	(00:14.22)	(DNF) 00:36.44	00:22.78	00:21.91 =	00:27.04
Dominic Lusk	00:24.88	00:28.48	(00:18.02)	(01:16.27)	00:17.86 =	00:23.79
Henry Hudnott	(00:15.52)	(00:13.58)	00:13.94	00:14.38	00:13.88 =	00:14.07

OH333 
Laurence Livesy	00:38.71	00:42.13	(00:32.88)	00:49.61	(00:50.75) = 00:43.48

cba doing it for all events


----------

